# MAC 28c WeedEater Carb Adj. Procedure ??



## mdmike52 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi:
I have a McCulloch 28c Silver eagle weed eater. I can get it to run but not well. Either it bogs down at high speed or dies at idel. I have to keep the Throttel position way open for it to idle at all. It runs fair with both the mixture screws 1 1/2 out from full closed but floods when trying to start it some times. IS there a PROCEDURE for setting the (HI/LO) Mixtutre and Trottel position ??? Is there a Manual available somewhere for this engine??

Any help will be greatly appreciated.
Mike


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

There are a number of threads on here that explain how to adjust a carb. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=128244 is one such example. Parts are no longer available for old Macs


----------

